# FOUND Paddle (and Boat?) on Lower Eagle



## Cherry (Jun 7, 2004)

Hi Phillip - 
Cherry von Stroh here. I ran the Edwards to Wolcott run on the Lower Eagle on Sunday, June 6 and lost my padle. It's a Werner - has an Outdoor Diva sticker on it. It also has a Chinese chopstick duct taped to it as a guide for padle position when rolling. If this is what you have found, please let me know. Email is [email protected] - telephone at home is 303-805-2184 and work is 303-733-3796. Thanks!


----------



## pbowman (Feb 24, 2004)

*Sorry, not it*

Sorry Cherry, it is not your paddle.


----------



## john7buck (Jun 28, 2004)

Hi Phillip,

Sorry this is such a late reply. I hadn't thought to look here until a friend told me she saw your post the other day. Anyway, I swam Tressel Rapid just below Wolcott about 2-3 weeks ago. I lost my paddle which was a Harmony paddle with white blades and a black grip. Not sure if this is the paddle you found, but it'd be pretty sweet if it was. If you would please email me at [email protected] or give me a call at 970-401-2102 that would be fantastic! 

Much thanks!

John Buckley


----------

